# No More Allan - Petition!



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

A huge debt of thanks to Red13Nanaki for showing me this petition and the creator of the petition for empowering me to do this.

Anyone who finally wants to take the wind OUT of Allan's sails, I urge you to view this journal and go to the link therein. This is something NO Allan-hater should be passing up, if you REALLY want to get rid of him:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1455858/

A huge thank-you to those that not only read the journal but sign the petition.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

Who the fuck is Allan?


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Winds said:


> Who the fuck is Allan?



Rather than have 'Neer or someone else pop a spleen retelling the whole sordid tale, go here:

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Allan

One of the new times ED was right on the money.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> Rather than have 'Neer or someone else pop a spleen retelling the whole sordid tale, go here:
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Allan
> 
> One of the new times ED was right on the money.



It usually is right on the money, especially when its articles deal with the fandom.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't care to know him, and that ignorance has spared me many a migraine when I hear of his faggotry. 

From personal experience, or noticing his many commissions of himself in the third person, has me believe he's a narcissist. Am I somewhat correct?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

Pff he's still at it. He posts on SoFurry as if FA never happened. ALL THE TIME, and people are dumb enough to woop and holler over the shit he posts.

http://lupine-assassin.sofurry.com/ Some images are NSFW and 18+ so do not go into his gallery.


----------



## Luca (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow... What a scumbag.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

71 sigs and going strong, people ... keep signin'! We're almost there!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

Question, do you HAVE to donate in order for your name to be counted?


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

Really a good idea to be linking ED?

Their advertisements have been spewing out a lot of crap lately. I stopped going there because of it.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 6, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Question, do you HAVE to donate in order for your name to be counted?



Nope, if you're seeing that donation thing, you've already been counted.


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Really a good idea to be linking ED?
> 
> Their advertisements have been spewing out a lot of crap lately. I stopped going there because of it.



You stopped visiting ED because of the ads?  :|
I don't know, I find that funny, somehow.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright, so it's 6AM Sunday morning, this thing has been up for about 7 hours now and we've got *75* signatures. That's amazing. I have a feeling that in a few short hours, we'll have our 100. Gov offices are closed on Sundays. So I'll poke around today and see which offices I have to contact, how to go about it, and what information I'll need.

I'll make contact on Monday morning, and will follow up with a post over at WatchYourStep [http://silversyourstep.blogspot.com] about what steps need to be taken by anyone else wishing to report Allan alongside me.

We're only 25 away guys. Keep going strong.


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

I suppose I'll add my name -- the guy's an asshat.  

But seriously, what good is a petition going to do?  I'd honestly like to know.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

electropanda said:


> You stopped visiting ED because of the ads?  :|
> I don't know, I find that funny, somehow.



Beyond just 'ads'. Before my PC rebuild a few months ago, I was infected with one of the various persistent fake AV's through the ads, which wound up including a very nasty rootkit.

I've taken blocksite precautions to blacklist the offending adresses/ips on my new build, so I have no idea if said ads are still up, but I'm not gonna risk it.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 6, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I suppose I'll add my name -- the guy's an asshat.
> 
> But seriously, what good is a petition going to do?  I'd honestly like to know.



Like I said, at 100 I'll make the report, and just for fun, send a copy of that along with it. It's more a matter to see how many people are on board with putting an end to the bullshit.


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Beyond just 'ads'. Before my PC rebuild a few months ago, I was infected with one of the various persistent fake AV's through the ads, which wound up including a very nasty rootkit.



Ah, that makes more sense.  c:  In that case, I really don't blame you.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Like I said, at 100 I'll make the report,  and just for fun, send a copy of that along with it. It's more a matter  to see how many people are on board with putting an end to the  bullshit.



Right.  So... this really isn't going to solve anything at all.  I've signed, but I still don't know where the petition fits in.  The report is the main way to go -- but you need a *lot* of sturdy evidence, if you're going to report someone for absue of government aid, and even then there isn't a huge chance that anyone will even listen.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Question, do you HAVE to donate in order for your name to be counted?



Nope, no donation required. If you get to that screen, your sig went through.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 6, 2010)

electropanda said:


> The report is the main way to go -- but you need a *lot* of sturdy evidence, if you're going to report someone for absue of government aid, and even then there isn't a huge chance that anyone will even listen.



Maybe, maybe not. But there's no way to be sure unless we try right? As for as evidence goes? Allan's dumb enough to have already provided to me what I need to get the ball rolling. The next part is where they contact him to get him to prove to them that he isn't do anything wrong with his welfare checks.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Right.  So... this really isn't going to solve anything at all.  I've signed, but I still don't know where the petition fits in.  The report is the main way to go -- but you need a *lot* of sturdy evidence, if you're going to report someone for absue of government aid, and even then there isn't a huge chance that anyone will even listen.



Well, shit, darling, the easiest way to kill anything good is to shoot it down with pessimism. It's pretty much surrendering before you've even fought. 

The petition is just the feather in the cap and proof that is isn't just "one guy" trying to set him up for a fall because they don't like him. The MOUNTAIN of proof and evidence that's publicly available (this asshat uses his real name fucking EVERYWHERE, making looking up records a synch) on this guy speaks for itself. The petition is just that little bit of icing on an already VERY complete cake.

You're crying foul and we haven't even swung yet, relax. =3


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> Well, shit, darling, the easiest way to kill anything good is to shoot it down with pessimism. It's pretty much surrendering before you've even fought.
> 
> The petition is just the feather in the cap and proof that is isn't just "one guy" trying to set him up for a fall because they don't like him. The MOUNTAIN of proof and evidence that's publicly available (this asshat uses his real name fucking EVERYWHERE, making looking up records a synch) on this guy speaks for itself. The petition is just that little bit of icing on an already VERY complete cake.
> 
> You're crying foul and we haven't even swung yet, relax. =3



Yep, you're right.  I'm not having such a great day, so I may be being a bit too cynical, at the moment.  c:  I apologize.

I want to see this guy taken down; I've been in a situation where I actually needed government aid, and I know that there are people out there who need it for real, legitimate reasons.  The fact that this guy is abusing a wonderful provision for people in need pisses me off.

It's good to know you're prepared.  I just don't want you to think that all it takes is 100 people saying the guy's a jackass to get the right people's attention.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Yep, you're right.  I'm not having such a great day, so I may be being a bit too cynical, at the moment.  c:  I apologize.
> 
> I want to see this guy taken down; I've been in a situation where I actually needed government aid, and I know that there are people out there who need it for real, legitimate reasons.  The fact that this guy is abusing a wonderful provision for people in need pisses me off.
> 
> It's good to know you're prepared.  I just don't want you to think that all it takes is 100 people saying the guy's a jackass to get the right people's attention.



Don't you worry, hon ... people like me and Silver have been waiting a long ... long ... LONG time to be able to use against him everything we have. And I'm sure 'Neer has even MORE he can gladly contribute once he reads this today. >=3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the point of having a petition at all?  If there's something he can be reported for, just do it without all the dramawhoring.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What's the point of having a petition at all?  If there's something he can be reported for, just do it without all the dramawhoring.



*copy/pastes a piece from her own post*

_The petition is just the feather in the cap and proof that is isn't just "one guy" trying to set him up for a fall because they don't like him._

Sometimes guilt isn't enough, if those in charge feel someone's "guilt" is being used as a weapon for a petty personal vendetta. It happens all the time with FAR bigger issues. Just because someone's guilty of something, doesn't automatically mean the right thing will be done.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Dear Allan:

If you are reading this, you can steal WiFi. Congratulations. Usually when there is some type of, well, leech leeching off of humanity, other than me, someone stuck somewhere in this series of tubes we call the internet makes a nice little comparison. Ol' Adolph is usually the man of the hour when it comes to this. Some topics are more serious than that, though. Some people make others just that nauseous. The justice-loving flag-waving ignorant obese American in me likes that you are homeless, for one who is homeless, lo and behold, has not the luxury of a home. The humanist in me likes that you are homeless, for one who is homeless does not have a central location where people can go and abuse / rape / steal from (Does that last one sound familiar?) the individual in question. For once I can honestly say 'Fuck that.'. I usually, with the very rare exception for politicians and viewers like you, have a heart when it comes to an individual's personal well-being. Fuck that. You deserve no less than what I hope is coming to you. What I hope is coming to you, well, let's say it's not fit in any way for the Queen of England.

Sincerely,
Slyck.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Dear Allan:
> 
> If you are reading this, you can steal WiFi. Congratulations. Usually when there is some type of, well, leech leeching off of humanity, other than me, someone stuck somewhere in this series of tubes we call the internet makes a nice little comparison. Ol' Adolph is usually the man of the hour when it comes to this. Some topics are more serious than that, though. Some people make others just that nauseous. The justice-loving flag-waving ignorant obese American in me likes that you are homeless, for one who is homeless, lo and behold, has not the luxury of a home. The humanist in me likes that you are homeless, for one who is homeless does not have a central location where people can go and abuse / rape / steal from (Does that last one sound familiar?) the individual in question. For once I can honestly say 'Fuck that.'. I usually, with the very rare exception for politicians and viewers like you, have a heart when it comes to an individual's personal well-being. Fuck that. You deserve no less than what I hope is coming to you. What I hope is coming to you, well, let's say it's not fit in any way for the Queen of England.
> 
> ...



Translation: "Bitch, you gon' git SERVED!" *triple finger snap* >=3


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> Translation: "Bitch, you gon' git SERVED!" *triple finger snap* >=3



Pretty much.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 6, 2010)

> 105 total


Looks like we got it there? B) *signed too*


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

I kinda feel sorry for this guy.  He ain't got no job, no money, no home.  And yet everyone is a bitch to him...

I probably don't understand the whole story, so my opionion doesn't matter.  But as a Christian, I don't feel like judging Allan, I'll pray for him, perhaps he might get help, he might be able to turn his life around...


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I kinda feel sorry for this guy.  He ain't got no job, no money, no home.  And yet everyone is a bitch to him...
> 
> I probably don't understand the whole story, so my opionion doesn't matter.  But as a Christian, I don't feel like judging Allan, I'll pray for him, perhaps he might get help, he might be able to turn his life around...


He HAS a home dummy. He lives with his mom. Seriously read the wiki. 9_9 This guy practically STEALS artist's hard work and never pays them for it. He is far from innocent. He is a stupid greedy bastard.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I kinda feel sorry for this guy.  He ain't got no job, no money, no home.  And yet everyone is a bitch to him...
> 
> I probably don't understand the whole story, so my opionion doesn't matter.  But as a Christian, I don't feel like judging Allan, I'll pray for him, perhaps he might get help, he might be able to turn his life around...



Yeah, once you read the ED article you'll understand the whole story.  This guy claims to be addicted to furry porn since Sesame Street and continues to spend welfare money on spooge porn.  This is bad for both him and the artists he commissions.

As a furry artist that takes commissions, I can't let a guy like this into Anthrocon.  He needs to get his priorities together and grow the fuck up.  A trip like this will only put him in a bigger debt hole.  Signed.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2010)

Who gave that fucking retarded piece of dog shit more money?!?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

allen is just as bad as jesskitt.... if not worse.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Signed, but I couldn't put in my paragraph explaining how I feel about this, it fucking automatically submitted it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I kinda feel sorry for this guy.  He ain't got no job, no money, no home.  And yet everyone is a bitch to him...
> 
> I probably don't understand the whole story, so my opionion doesn't matter.  But as a Christian, I don't feel like judging Allan, I'll pray for him, perhaps he might get help, he might be able to turn his life around...




Back when he was on FA he started this behavior where he would beg for money to help better his situation. You know, many people have been there where that little bit of extra help helps them pull themselves out a bad situation and make it better.

People knowing that, and understanding that willingly put up money for him, and that scum bag took all that money he QQ'd to get, and rather than better his situation spent all of it on art. Many people figured it out and stopped donating but still some sad saps still gave him money. It got to the point where Dragoneer got tired of seeing his shit and sucking in people to give him money only for him to abuse it.

So he got banned.

That's just the start of the story. He went to other places to leech off of new people who were not familiar with his scumbaggery.


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This guy is fucking ridiculous.

/signed.


----------



## Melo (Jun 6, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> Rather than have 'Neer or someone else pop a spleen retelling the whole sordid tale, go here:
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Allan
> 
> One of the new times ED was right on the money.



"Allan is reeeaccching for your wallet!"

Site always slays me.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 6, 2010)

I turned in my sister's ex because he was running an illegal business (wasn't reporting ANYTHING), I have no problem reporting this cocksucker.  I can't stand people that try to cheat the taxpayers.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> I turned in my sister's ex because he was running an illegal business (wasn't reporting ANYTHING), I have no problem reporting this cocksucker.  I can't stand people that try to cheat the taxpayers.


offtopic:
what was he doing?


----------



## Oasus (Jun 6, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> offtopic:
> what was he doing?



Wasn't reporting his income (inherently because he wasn't collecting sales taxes)

The funny thing is he thinks everyone is dumber than he is.

BTW, am I the only one who laughed hard at the comment in signature 82? xD

Dragoneer, you da man! 

Another thought: Is this also possibly going to be sent to AC staff as well?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

Couldn't he have just been reported without a petition?

/signed twice by accident


----------



## Takun (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys I've set up a paypal that is taking donations to get rid of him.  I will post it.  Need lots of money.  Thanks.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Who gave that fucking retarded piece of dog shit more money?!?


This, I don't really understand how you can still fall for that after how infamous he's gotten.


----------



## Conker (Jun 6, 2010)

Furry drama, it's amusing.

LOL BAN U FROM FANDOM!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't believe I've let my boredom carry me to this corner of the forums. A bunch of people going nuts over somebody they've described as being nobody. Reality would dictate just ignoring him, but there's a petition of all things. If that's not worse, there's all this directing to wikipedia. I like wikipedia but I certainly don't use it as a main source of info.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 6, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I can't believe I've let my boredom carry me to this corner of the forums. A bunch of people going nuts over somebody they've described as being nobody. Reality would dictate just ignoring him, but there's a petition of all things. If that's not worse, there's all this directing to wikipedia. I like wikipedia but I certainly don't use it as a main source of info.



Seeing as this site's lead admin had experience with this douchenozzle :V


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 7, 2010)

I signed just for the heck of it, but is it really going to change anything? I mean, online petitions are basically like monopoly money; they look empowering but it's mostly just for show in the end.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

...

If anyone is dumb enough to do commissions for that guy, they deserve [insert their fate here].


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I signed just for the heck of it, but is it really going to change anything? I mean, online petitions are basically like monopoly money; they look empowering but it's mostly just for show in the end.



If the government gets a complaint about x problem and there is factual evidence behind it (in the case of Allen, there is), they actually conduct an investigation, so yes.  This effort might turn out to be fruitful.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ...
> 
> If anyone is dumb enough to do commissions for that guy, they deserve [insert their fate here].




Really offtopic but... Your sig. xD 

<3 Fringe


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Really offtopic but... Your sig. xD
> 
> <3 Fringe



Yeah.  Season ending was pretty predictable...  2 identical looking people and a large explosion that knocks everyone out...  what are people supposed to expect will happen?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll admit, I really don't get the point of this thread.  I'm pretty sure that Allan knows that over 9000 furries want to see him gone, and if Dragoneer doesn't want him back, he'll make that happen without help from a mess of signatures.

Yes, I know he signed it, but my point still stands.  :|


----------



## Eske (Jun 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'll admit, I really don't get the point of this thread.  I'm pretty sure that Allan knows that over 9000 furries want to see him gone, and if Dragoneer doesn't want him back, he'll make that happen without help from a mess of signatures.
> 
> Yes, I know he signed it, but my point still stands.  :|





jb_oasus said:


> If the government gets a complaint about x  problem and there is factual evidence behind it (in the case of Allen,  there is), they actually conduct an investigation, so yes.  This effort  might turn out to be fruitful.



I'll just leave this here.

The point isn't to ban him from FA, it's to report him to the government for abuse of financial aid.  Though, as I mentioned earlier, I don't know where a petition fits into this, apparently it's only a very tiny fraction of the plan to prove the guy's guilty.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 7, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> The point isn't to ban him from FA, it's to report him to the government for abuse of financial aid.  Though, as I mentioned earlier, I don't know where a petition fits into this, apparently it's only a very tiny fraction of the plan to prove the guy's guilty.



Oh, that makes some sense now.

Hopefully it goes through, then.

Thanks.  c:


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Yuss, we don't want him going to AC on OUR dollar.  He can go to it on his OWN goddamn dollar...what happens past that I couldn't give a fuck if I wanted to.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah.  Season ending was pretty predictable...  2 identical looking people and a large explosion that knocks everyone out...  what are people supposed to expect will happen?



I suppose it was predictable from the moment they introduced alternate-Dunham. When real-Dunham changed her hairstyle, I thought. "They aren't REALLY going to do _that_ are they?"

And they did it. But at the very least, they did it with a large explosion.

And to remain ontopic: Honestly, I think giving this guy a whole thread to discuss him gives him more attention than he deserves.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> He can go to it on his OWN goddamn dollar...



How will he do that? That loser only has one.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Yuss, we don't want him going to AC on OUR dollar.  He can go to it on his OWN goddamn dollar...what happens past that I couldn't give a fuck if I wanted to.


I agree with this. Someone needs to get one the horn with Uncle Kage, and let him know about this guy! They should send his name and picture to the staff so they don't let him get his badge.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 7, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> The point isn't to ban him from FA, it's to report him to the government for abuse of financial aid.  Though, as I mentioned earlier, I don't know where a petition fits into this, apparently it's only a very tiny fraction of the plan to prove the guy's guilty.



The petition doesn't actually do anything.  The guy who started it says he already has information that Allan has done something illegal, but he wants X signatures before he does anything with it.  TBH, it really comes across like he wants recognition for getting rid of Allan more than he wants to get rid of Allan.  Now, I don't like Allan better than anyone else does, so if you want to report him, then report him, but I'm not going to lick your e-penis first.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Allan put a "hit" out on one of my friends for whatever reason. He sent a bunch of stalkers after my friend. This dude is a total nutjob.

Also, from what I understand, Allan has been banned from most large North American conventions -- I'm assuming Anthrocon is on that list.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Allan put a "hit" out on one of my friends for whatever reason. He sent a bunch of stalkers after my friend. This dude is a total nutjob.
> 
> Also, from what I understand, Allan has been banned from most large North American conventions -- I'm assuming Anthrocon is on that list.



Sorry to hear about what happened to your friend, Taren. =(

And even if that it true, he is wasting taxpayer money on shit he doesn't need.  He NEEDS to get a job and stop being a bum. <_<


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Sorry to hear about what happened to your friend, Taren. =(
> 
> And even if that it true, he is wasting taxpayer money on shit he doesn't need.  He NEEDS to get a job and stop being a bum. <_<


He's a furry -- He'll come up with some bullshit reason why he can't work.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's a furry -- He'll come up with some bullshit reason why he can't work.



Here's to hoping he runs out of excuses. =/


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Here's to hoping he runs out of excuses. =/


Why does he have so many cronies? Just because he commissions a lot of art and is (assuming from his character) a shitty DJ?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> A huge debt of thanks to Red13Nanaki for showing me this petition and the creator of the petition for empowering me to do this.
> 
> Anyone who finally wants to take the wind OUT of Allan's sails, I urge you to view this journal and go to the link therein. This is something NO Allan-hater should be passing up, if you REALLY want to get rid of him:
> 
> ...


And why should I give a fuck?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And why should I give a fuck?


Because sharks eat bad people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Because sharks eat bad people.


But I'm a moral relativist.





How exactly are people still falling for it and getting ripped off by allan still?
He should be a infommercial speaker if he's that good at ripping people off.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a douche bag and a master at social engineering. I say let him be -- He'll eventually do himself in and get arrested or get his ass kicked.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's a douche bag and a master at social engineering. I say let him be -- He'll eventually do himself in and get arrested or get his ass kicked.



This, we are simply looking to expediate the process a little bit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It usually is right on the money, especially when its articles deal with the fandom.



Actually, it isn't always right on the button.



Trpdwarf said:


> Back when he was on FA he started this behavior where he would beg for money to help better his situation. You know, many people have been there where that little bit of extra help helps them pull themselves out a bad situation and make it better.
> 
> People knowing that, and understanding that willingly put up money for him, and that scum bag took all that money he QQ'd to get, and rather than better his situation spent all of it on art. Many people figured it out and stopped donating but still some sad saps still gave him money. It got to the point where Dragoneer got tired of seeing his shit and sucking in people to give him money only for him to abuse it.
> 
> ...



 he begged for money? Ok I know I never have a lot of money but DAMN I don't fucking beg for some.


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow he seems like an asshole


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

who gives a shit? he's banned? what are you doing, banning him from life?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> who gives a shit? he's banned? what are you doing, banning him from life?


Reporting him to the authora-tehs.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> who gives a shit? he's banned? what are you doing, banning him from life?


Wouldn't that be killing him?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Reporting him to the authora-tehs.



it's no one's G.D. business what he does outside of FA. if he wants to swindle, and is smart enough, then let him. it's no one's business.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Wouldn't that be killing him?


Nah that'd be eradicating his social life, but since he's a furry he already by default didn't have one to begin with :V


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah that'd be eradicating his social life, but since he's a furry he already by default didn't have one to begin with :V


He has no life, he hordes commissioned pictures in his mother's basement. Claims that he is homeless, and still begs for money, this time to go to AC.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 7, 2010)

ITT pouring gasoline on a train wreck?



HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's no one's G.D. business what he does  outside of FA. if he wants to swindle, and is smart enough, then let  him. it's no one's business.



It's the business of the people he's swindling, and of everyone affected  by it.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 7, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

From what ED tells me, this guy sounds like a complete dipshit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

Most likely, the con staff knows about it and are planning to ban him from attending to prevent a Lynch mob.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it just me or are most furry enterprises, personal and professional, overly reliant on exploiting generosity?


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Would sign, but it requires an email


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Would sign, but it requires an email



How did you get an account on here then? D:



Van Ishikawa said:


> Is it just me or are most furry enterprises,  personal and professional, overly reliant on exploiting  generosity?



Its just you. :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> How did you get an account on here then? D:


I have an email address, it's just that if you give them your email they'll send you all sorts of advertisements and crap


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Is it just me or are most furry enterprises, personal and professional, overly reliant on exploiting generosity?



Most furries tend to be unrational saps when it comes to things like this.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have an email address, it's just that if you give them your email they'll send you all sorts of advertisements and crap



eh, I just mark the crap as spam so it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Its just you. :V


I'm just saying I've never seen a struggling Wendy's ask for donations, while a failing website or starving fur is almost expected to ask for a handout to keep supporting a bad business plan or poor life decisions.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> From what ED tells me, this guy sounds like a complete dipshit.


I wish I warranted an ED article. ):


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

It just seems tome that people are just jealous because he is able to sacrifice eating to be able to enjoy something.

So what if he spends the money on commissions and conventions and then starves because he has no money? That is his own fault.

The only really bad thing I have heard mentioned is that he begs people for money. Now that is just wrong.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> who gives a shit? he's banned? what are you doing, banning him from life?



Good to see that you have basic reading skills.



RandyDarkshade said:


> The only really bad thing I have heard mentioned is that he begs people for money. Now that is just wrong.



And abuse and fraudulent use of welfare isn't bad? Do you pay taxes? If so, then it's your taxes that go to people like this. Wouldn't it be so much nicer to be able to keep some of that money in your pocket, or sent to someone who actually needs it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Good to see that you have basic reading skills.
> 
> 
> 
> And abuse and fraudulent use of welfare isn't bad? Do you pay taxes? If so, then it's your taxes that go to people like this. Wouldn't it be so much nicer to be able to keep some of that money in your pocket, or sent to someone who actually needs it?



As I said, what he does with the money is his problem, if he gets arrested or what ever that is his fault, I don't care.

I have much more important things in life to worry about than what some guy is doing with his welfare, whom I don't even know anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As I said, what he does with the money is his problem, if he gets arrested or what ever that is his fault, I don't care.
> 
> I have much more important things in life to worry about than what some guy is doing with his welfare, whom I don't even know anyway.



You live in the UK, that is understandable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You live in the UK, that is understandable.



I still wouldn't give two hoots if he either lived in the UK or I lived in the USA. Either way I far more important stuff to worry about.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Good to see that you have basic reading skills.
> 
> 
> 
> And abuse and fraudulent use of welfare isn't bad? Do you pay taxes? If so, then it's your taxes that go to people like this. Wouldn't it be so much nicer to be able to keep some of that money in your pocket, or sent to someone who actually needs it?



thing is, does anyone have any actual concrete proof that he IS abusing the system? so far all i've read is the equivalent of he-said/she-said nittering and a whole heaping helping of assumptions.

i mean, yeah, he's spending his cash on things he doesn't need, but that's not something i think the government would step in to stop unless he starved himself so badly that he had to go to the hospital (And would probably get a psych-evaluation in the process hopefully.) and as much as he is a retarded fuckup, he is completely within his right to BE a retarded fuckup. it's the american way afterall.

i don't think many here (if anyone at all) knows the whole facts... hell, the money he could be getting could very well be completely legitimate. can you offer up some actual proof and not some anecdotes?

yes? okay, i'll adjust my view to take that into consideration.
no? then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> thing is, does anyone have any actual concrete proof that he IS abusing the system? so far all i've read is the equivalent of he-said/she-said nittering and a whole heaping helping of assumptions.
> 
> i mean, yeah, he's spending his cash on things he doesn't need, but that's not something i think the government would step in to stop unless he starved himself so badly that he had to go to the hospital (And would probably get a psych-evaluation in the process hopefully.) and as much as he is a retarded fuckup, he is completely within his right to BE a retarded fuckup. it's the american way afterall.
> 
> ...



A lot of people seem to go purely on what someone has posted on ED about him. Which to me is rather biased imo.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A lot of people seem to go purely on what someone has posted on ED about him. Which to me is rather biased imo.



and of course the whole bandwagon effect... since Dragoneer has blasted him (though he had a reason to do so) that means it's apparently okay for the rest of the site to bash him, even the people whom have had no contact in any way from him.

seriously, this whole obsession with him is starting to get disturbing... yeah, he's an idiot and a retard, but there are idiots and retards all over the bloody fandom.

and interestingly enough, i would bet anyone that about 5% of any conventions con-goers are on Welfare, Disability or SSI. i don't see them being singled out for their lack of priorities.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> and of course the whole bandwagon effect... since Dragoneer has blasted him (though he had a reason to do so) that means it's apparently okay for the rest of the site to bash him, even the people whom have had no contact in any way from him.
> 
> seriously, this whole obsession with him is starting to get disturbing... yeah, he's an idiot and a retard, but there are idiots and retards all over the fandom.
> 
> and interestingly enough, i would bet anyone that about %5 of any conventions con-goers are on Welfare, Disability or SSI. i don't see them being singled out for their inability to have decent priorities.



I admit, I am on welfare hence why I do not buy myself commissions, or go to cons. I also prioritize first. Bills, then groceries and anything else I need like clothes, toiletries etc, then what is left pays my internet once a month. 

And my internet is cheap I have one of those USB dongle thingies that you can either get on a monthly plan or a pay as you go plan. 

My avatar and sig pic was bought for me by a close friend of mine before anyone asks.


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A lot of people seem to go purely on what someone has posted on ED about him. Which to me is rather biased imo.



I honestly find it hilarious that people are saying Encyclopedia Dramatica isn't biased, when the whole point of the website is to be biased against the subject of the article. You can present lots of unflattering info and still be fair and balanced about it, but that's obviously not what ED does, considering the subject of the article is thoroughly and unrelentingly mocked. Furries don't know they literary terms.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I honestly find it hilarious that people are saying Encyclopedia Dramatica isn't biased, when the whole point of the website is to be biased against the subject of the article. You can present lots of unflattering info and still be fair and balanced about it, but that's obviously not what ED does, considering the subject of the article is thoroughly and unrelentingly mocked. Furries don't know they literary terms.



Indeed. something I can vouch for.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I honestly find it hilarious that people are saying Encyclopedia Dramatica isn't biased, when the whole point of the website is to be biased against the subject of the article. You can present lots of unflattering info and still be fair and balanced about it, but that's obviously not what ED does, considering the subject of the article is thoroughly and unrelentingly mocked. Furries don't know they literary terms.


Listen to this guy. He moderated on ED.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Unfoutunately there is the 1200 post journal of alan that is on his ED page, as well as the Chatlog with him and Dragoneer posted on his DA. (And why would you post a chatlog on of all places DA when you have a ban reputation.) Both are in PDF format.

That sums it up on what Allan is. And from seeing an entire section of porn of his fursona on e621. That pretty much tells me that this guy not learning his lesson at all.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Most likely, the con staff knows about it and are planning to ban him from attending to prevent a Lynch mob.



While they're at it, they should ban diapers.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2010)

Allan's the kind of guy you never get tired of being disgusted with.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> While they're at it, they should ban diapers.



i highly doubt that Kage would ban him because there have been threats leveled against him. if anything, i would wager that he'd ban the people making the threats and if not banning them, warning them that the con does not tolerate violence.

even though he may be going on the government's dime, that does not justify vigilantism for idiotic drama. shit, if causing drama was a valid and legit reason to go all vigilante on anyone, this world would not have an overpopulation problem.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I still wouldn't give two hoots if he either lived in the UK or I lived in the USA. Either way I far more important stuff to worry about.



Then why are you here? To tell us that you have more important things to do? Seems... counter productive to me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Then why are you here? To tell us that you have more important things to do? Seems... counter productive to me.



About as productive as you guys trying to get him banned from what ever you are trying to get him banned from.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 8, 2010)

Hm just looks like a guy with some money issues and tried to fix it, i'm not going to sign it.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Hm just looks like a guy with some money issues and tried to fix it, i'm not going to sign it.



"Fixing" money issues does not entail spending multiple years begging for the cash, then immediately spending it on commissions and convention attendance whilst _not_ keeping enough to support oneself. :mrgreen:

Seriously, saying he has money issues and is earnestly trying to fix it is like saying the fandom has a porn issue (true) and is earnestly trying to fix it (take your pick).


----------



## Smith & Wesson (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunate that he did all of that, revenge is best left up to those wronged on the other hand as actions the go further then warning others can easily turn into a lynch mob. A mob can forget the details or not know the entire story, It can go from punishing a person to a hunt to destroy a demon from hell. A petition is fine if it stay's simple and to its point.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Fixing" money issues does not entail spending multiple years begging for the cash, then immediately spending it on commissions and convention attendance whilst _not_ keeping enough to support oneself. :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously, saying he has money issues and is earnestly trying to fix it is like saying the fandom has a porn issue (true) and is earnestly trying to fix it (take your pick).



I still don't understand whats with all this hate with him people payed him commissions he did them, he begged for money people payed him its like donating to people who live on the street you never know what he/she is going to spend there money on all you know they could be taking drugs, drinking, etc.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> I still don't understand whats with all this hate with him people payed him commissions he did them, he begged for money people payed him its like donating to people who live on the street you never know what he/she is going to spend there money on all you know they could be taking drugs, drinking, etc.


There's also the fact, if I'm not mistaken, he's using government welfare money on such too.  Yes, he's barely able to support himself (even living with his parents), yet he will take all that money to further pimp out a virtual him.  Even if you have no sympathy for those who donated to him, at least have sympathy for those who're being forced to support his behavior.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> There's also the fact, if I'm not mistaken, he's using government welfare money on such too.  Yes, he's barely able to support himself (even living with his parents), yet he will take all that money to further pimp out a virtual him.  Even if you have no sympathy for those who donated to him, at least have sympathy for those who're being forced to support his behavior.



That's still no reason to have mass number of people on FA attack him when hes moved on to a different site all we know he could of stopped this and making a mend of his life.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> That's still no reason to have mass number of people on FA attack him when hes moved on to a different site all we know he could of stopped this and making a mend of his life.



We're holding this thread specifically because he's still doing it.  BTW, most of the people who would go "OMG STFU U LIL SHIT" aren't here right now, so if you're doing this just to bait people into "BAAAAW" then you picked the wrong time chum.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you got proof hes still doing this other then what other people said?, also i like how you think I'm trying to get people to "BAWW".


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't care what this guy did, but from what i read and heard, it's fucking low and disturbing.  

Do as you wish, why should it matter anyway?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I don't care what this guy did, but from what i read and heard, it's fucking low and disturbing.
> 
> Do as you wish, why should it matter anyway?



The part I find low and disturbing is begging for money to buy food with because he has spent all his welfare on something else.

I don't give a crap what people spend their welfare on, but if they are dumb enough to spend so much of it on crap and then have nothing left to eat with that is their own stupid fault.


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 8, 2010)

There's a buttload of people at fault here, and banning him from a convention isn't going to do much anyway because chances are he will have spent all of the money needed except for maybe a ticket before he's banned and notified. People who took the commissions are looking for money, and it's really none of their business where the money came from. The government should monitor welfare spending much more closely than it is to prevent waste of tax payers money. Allan shouldn't be spending his welfare (if that is actually what he's on..for all we know it could be complete and utter bullshit because he's a drama whore) on art, and people shouldn't be trying to ban him without all the facts and documented evidence. That said, I don't endorse the guy, but no body knows the real and true situation. He could just be stirring up shit for his own enjoyment, or he really could be a retard swindling an oblivious government.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The part I find low and disturbing is begging for money to buy food with because he has spent all his welfare on something else.
> 
> I don't give a crap what people spend their welfare on, but if they are dumb enough to spend so much of it on crap and then have nothing left to eat with that is their own stupid fault.



This.

Essentials come first.  Always.  Pay rent, pay bills, buy food.  As far as I'm concerned he's a cheat and a junkie. Anyone who gives him money is an enabler.  The man needs to learn responsible spending habits.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This.
> 
> Essentials come first.  Always.  Pay rent, pay bills, buy food.  As far as I'm concerned he's a cheat and a junkie. Anyone who gives him money is an enabler.  The man needs to learn responsible spending habits.



though, that's not saying that if one is on the system, they aren't allowed to save up for the occaisional luxury... when i was on it back in the day, i would try and set aside about $10 for something i wanted like a nice coffee and dessert or maybe a couple comic books sometimes... but i will agree, spending ALL one's money on frivolous things is almost darwin-award level behavior... especially if it ends up having the potential to kill him (since, well, ya need food to survive.)


----------



## Oasus (Jun 8, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> There's a buttload of people at fault here, and banning him from a convention isn't going to do much anyway because chances are he will have spent all of the money needed except for maybe a ticket before he's banned and notified. People who took the commissions are looking for money, and it's really none of their business where the money came from. The government should monitor welfare spending much more closely than it is to prevent waste of tax payers money. Allan shouldn't be spending his welfare (if that is actually what he's on..for all we know it could be complete and utter bullshit because he's a drama whore) on art, and people shouldn't be trying to ban him without all the facts and documented evidence. That said, I don't endorse the guy, but no body knows the real and true situation. He could just be stirring up shit for his own enjoyment, or he really could be a retard swindling an oblivious government.



If they monitored welfare like my state does food stamps (putting it on a card), we wouldn't have an issue here. lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2010)

Synwolf said:


> A huge debt of thanks to Red13Nanaki for showing me this petition and the creator of the petition for empowering me to do this.
> 
> Anyone who finally wants to take the wind OUT of Allan's sails, I urge you to view this journal and go to the link therein. This is something NO Allan-hater should be passing up, if you REALLY want to get rid of him:
> 
> ...



I kinda rolled my eyes.

If you're dumb enough to believe that guy (Allan), you kinda deserve it.


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> The petition doesn't actually do anything.  The guy who started it says he already has information that Allan has done something illegal, but he wants X signatures before he does anything with it.  TBH, it really comes across like he wants recognition for getting rid of Allan more than he wants to get rid of Allan.  Now, I don't like Allan better than anyone else does, so if you want to report him, then report him, but I'm not going to lick your e-penis first.



Apparently you didn't read or understand my message to you about this, so I think further civil discourse with you on the subject is pretty much useless. Keep being a dick, then. =3


----------



## Synwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Have you got proof hes still doing this other then what other people said?, also i like how you think I'm trying to get people to "BAWW".


Have you BEEN to his DA page? Like, AT ALL? All the proof needed is there. He's still purchasing new commissions and uploading them.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 8, 2010)

you know, we should really include all the other furries that are abusing government money for things like conventions. people on disability, welfare and unemployment insurance would fit the bill methinks.

let's crack down on those freeloaders


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> About as productive as you guys trying to get him banned from what ever you are trying to get him banned from.


 
Maybe. But we're doing what we set out to do. You're here just to tell us you have more important things to do. Again, seems counter productive. 



Tuqiri said:


> Have you got proof hes still doing this other then what other people said?, also i like how you think I'm trying to get people to "BAWW".



Time for a lesson in basic reasoning skills! Allan has admitted to having no money, thus, he went homeless for a little while. Now he's living with his mom. He has no job, and no other source of income other than welfare checks, yet he's spending more and more on commissions and now a $600+ convention trip. Basic reasoning skills say: Abuse of the system. Check his DA and SF if you want proof that he's still getting commissions. I think there was a new one posted today in fact.



Redregon said:


> you know, we should really include all the other furries that are abusing government money for things like conventions. people on disability, welfare and unemployment insurance would fit the bill methinks.
> 
> let's crack down on those freeloaders



If you know of anyone abusing Welfare then by all means, report it. Disability is granted to people who don't actually have the ability to work due to a medical related issue. Now if someone is wrongfully claiming disability, then report that as well. The same for unemployment.

_______________

I'd like to point out that there is a few people posting in here who either obviously don't understand what's going on (most likely because you didn't read any of it, just saw "Allan" and started typing), or are here to white knight.

You guys? Thanks for the laugh. You make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Maybe. But we're doing what we set out to do. You're here just to tell us you have more important things to do. Again, seems counter productive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you prove he is spending his welfare on commisions? and this convention trip? How do you know he hasn't borrowed money from his parents? Are you with him irl to witness any of this?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Winds said:


> Who the fuck is Allan?



Aka LupineAssassin


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 9, 2010)

Signed.

This piece of shit should just not go on the taxpayer's dime and should get the fuck out of my state.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

This petition should have been put on SoFurry, where he is and where the apparent problem is and not dragged back to FAF where he is banned anyway.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how people have to put a disclaimer in their commissioned works for Allan, just so that way people won't complain and stuff


----------



## Rahne (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you prove he is spending his welfare on commisions? and this convention trip? How do you know he hasn't borrowed money from his parents? Are you with him irl to witness any of this?


 
How about the fact that he fucking admitted it himself? >_>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rahne said:


> How about the fact that he fucking admitted it himself? >_>



That is still not proof to me. You keep telling us he admitted it but you provide no proof he did. For all I know it could be made up BS. The only link I have found in this thread is to his SoFurry page, and that to me just proves he exists on SoFurry, that is not proving that he is still up to his old tricks.

If I was an Admin I couldn't ban someone purely on what I am being told buy a bunch of people, I'd have to have evidence SHOWN to me before I'd decide on a course of action.


----------



## Ben (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you prove he is spending his welfare on commisions? and this convention trip? How do you know he hasn't borrowed money from his parents? Are you with him irl to witness any of this?


 
So either his parents are massively retarded for lending him money for furry porn when he's in dire financial trouble (would explain how he came out the way he did), or he's lying about what he's doing with the money when asking them for cash. Really, I'm not sure how anyone can spin this into a positive for him.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

There are a number of things I'm wondering about this - how did Allan get both welfare and disability, how did he qualify for disability... stuff like that.

"An injury in basic" is terribly vague.

And you know, if he wasn't abusing the government's goodwill, and simply accepting gifts from other folks to pay for his commissions instead of the other way around (using government cash for frivolities and panhandling for living expense cash), I wouldn't be as angry.  Gifts are gifts.  (To a point, anyway - there's a point at which the gov't will put its foot down.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> So either his parents are massively retarded (would explain how he came out the way he did), or he's lying about what he's doing with the money. I'm not sure how anyone can spin this into a positive for him, really.



I can't see how he has managed to get 600+dollars for a con just from welfare alone. Unless he has spent months saving it without spending a penny of it.But people are also accusing him of buying a very recent commission. 

As I have already stated I myself am on the british equivalent, if I wanted to waste it on a con in the US I'd have to save for about a year, not spending a penny of it, if I went to one in my own country (UK) I'd have to save for at least half that. 

To me it is not possible that he has managed to save his welfare for a convention AND buy commissions at the same time unless he has starved himself for over a year.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Well on his sofurry page he has made a post saying hes going to pay back the people who donated to him and he does not wish for any more people to donate to him, that proves that he is not begging for money online anymore. Heres a quote from it



> Unlike the last two journals, I've done most of the writing for this  one, with editing and proofreading from friends.  I'm doing this to  practice writing in a way that won't cause any more stir-ups.
> 
> I apologize to someone I had issues with, for the kneejerk reaction  when I flagged his first comment. My instincts caused me to flag it  before I had realized what I did.  I've since apologized to him in a  chat, and I will practice harder on leaving any and all comments open,  even if they are from people who've given me grief in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Well on his sofurry page he has made a post saying hes going to pay back the people who donated to him and he dose not wish for any more people to donate to him, that proves that he is not begging for money online anymore. Heres a quote from it


 
What he's saying doesn't necessarily PROVE anything.  The proof will be in his actions.

Given what I have heard of his past, I'm skeptical.  But no better time for him to start cleaning up his act than now, I guess.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What he's saying doesn't necessarily PROVE anything.  The proof will be in his actions.



Well this proves he stopped begging for money.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going to say this of the dude. Given his situation the last thing he needs to do is spend money his or other people's (it does not matter) going to a convention. Then again this is the rational part of me saying "FURFAGS GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT BEFORE GOING TO CONVENTIONS." If you can't even afford to go, and you're on welfare, and you need to get a job why oh why would you waste a chunk of money going to the con?

It reminds me of a certain waste of flesh locally. He went to college, and had a roof over his head but got tired of helping out around the house. So the furfag moves out after his parents threaten to kick him for not putting up money into the house and or helping out. So what does the meat-wad do? Goes to live with his dead end std infested new girlfriend/home-wrecker. But of course he could only leach off of that group for so long before the person in charge gave him the kick because he couldn't pay rent because he won't get a job. Now the state is after him to pay back his loans since he's been out of college for so long (didn't finish by the way). He's now been taken in by someone who has just as many issues.

Guess what this fucktard is getting now? An all expense paid trip to Anthrocon! Its stopped surprising me how stupidly generous the furry fandom can be to the lowest of our kind in the fandom. Rather than tell people as it is, they'd rather just be way too fucking nice.

That said Allen, the niceness should end. The fucktard has burned so many bridges and it can't well for him showing up to AC.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

You know, if he's NOT going to try and go to AC, I don't think there's much point to this any more.  I don't think there's any real point to escalating to "witch-hunt" levels if he's agreeing to seriously re-evaluate his spending habits.  Of course, it's a wait-and-see thing, but... if he ceases and desists with the commission spam and starts paying angry people back for their betrayed goodwill, what more could you ask for?  (Within the bounds of reason, anyway)


----------



## Oasus (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm going to say this of the dude. Given his situation the last thing he needs to do is spend money his or other people's (it does not matter) going to a convention. Then again this is the rational part of me saying "FURFAGS GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT BEFORE GOING TO CONVENTIONS." If you can't even afford to go, and you're on welfare, and you need to get a job why oh why would you waste a chunk of money going to the con?
> 
> It reminds me of a certain waste of flesh locally. He went to college, and had a roof over his head but got tired of helping out around the house. So the furfag moves out after his parents threaten to kick him for not putting up money into the house and or helping out. So what does the meat-wad do? Goes to live with his dead end std infested new girlfriend/homewrecker. But of course he could only leach off of that group for so long before the person in charge gave him the kick because he couldn't pay rent because he won't get a job. Now the state is after him to pay back his loans since he's been out of college for so long (didn't finish by the way). He's now been taken in by someone who has just as many issues.
> 
> ...


 
I miss my [this] button! ;_; I hope they bring it back soon!

But yeah, that is a very big point about people in general.  They will use and abuse the nicest of people. =/


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm going to say this of the dude. Given his situation the last thing he needs to do is spend money his or other people's (it does not matter) going to a convention. Then again this is the rational part of me saying "FURFAGS GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT BEFORE GOING TO CONVENTIONS." If you can't even afford to go, and you're on welfare, and you need to get a job why oh why would you waste a chunk of money going to the con?
> 
> It reminds me of a certain waste of flesh locally. He went to college, and had a roof over his head but got tired of helping out around the house. So the furfag moves out after his parents threaten to kick him for not putting up money into the house and or helping out. So what does the meat-wad do? Goes to live with his dead end std infested new girlfriend/homewrecker. But of course he could only leach off of that group for so long before the person in charge gave him the kick because he couldn't pay rent because he won't get a job. Now the state is after him to pay back his loans since he's been out of college for so long (didn't finish by the way). He's now been taken in by someone who has just as many issues.
> 
> ...


Oh, lord, the guy is going to Anthrocon?  I'm starting to feel sick all over the place.  This guy doesn't deserve to go to AC or be in the fandom anymore.  When is he going to learn that enough is enough?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh, lord, the guy is going to Anthrocon?  I'm starting to feel sick all over the place.  This guy doesn't deserve to go to AC or be in the fandom anymore. * When is he going to learn that enough is enough?*



Perhaps some people in this thread need to learn the same thing.

Also remember this, there are FAR worse people in this fandom than this guy.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Well this guy still gets hate mail and death threats from 90% of the people on furaffinity, and this post is directly attacking someone to try to get them banned from sofurry if i recall this is against one of furaffinitys rules:



> *NO*:
> 
> Trolling or other Malicious Behavior. This also  pertains to PMs towards other users. Trolling includes deliberate  provocation of negative or hostile responses from other users. An  example of this would *be a thread â€œcalling outâ€ or naming and attacking  another user*. Malicious behavior includes phrases such as â€œfuck off,â€  â€œfuck you,â€ or basic insults.



Like i said in my last post hes moved on, yet people still attack him over it. He said he will pay back the people who donated.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Like i said in my last post hes moved on, yet people still attack him over it. He said he will pay back the people who donated.


 
Talk is cheap.  Let's see some action.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you prove he is spending his welfare on commisions? and this convention trip? How do you know he hasn't borrowed money from his parents? Are you with him irl to witness any of this?


 If he can get money from his parents and he's on welfare, that money from his parents should go toward living expenses instead of art anyway.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps some people in this thread need to learn the same thing.
> 
> Also remember this, there are FAR worse people in this fandom than this guy.


Oh, drama.  Perhaps you're right.  Perhaps we all should stop caring about him?  Maybe _that's_ why he still exists in the fandom and does what he does?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> If he can get money from his parents and  he's on welfare, that money from his parents should go toward living  expenses instead of art anyway.


Why would you care on what he spent his money on? if he spends it the wrong way let him learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> If he can get money from his parents and he's on welfare, that money from his parents should go toward living expenses instead of art anyway.


 Shouldn't the welfare money be going towards that too?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh, drama.  Perhaps you're right.  Perhaps we all should stop caring about him?  Maybe _that's_ why he still exists in the fandom and does what he does?



So what if he does?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Why would you care on what he spent his money on? if he spends it the wrong way let him learn from his mistakes.


 
Because some people love to stick there noses into other peoples business. If he has to starve cause he spent his money, that's his fault, if people are stupid enough to donate money to him, that is their own fault for being dumb.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh, lord, the guy is going to Anthrocon?   I'm starting to feel sick all over the place.  This guy doesn't deserve  to go to AC or be in the fandom anymore.  When is he going to learn that  enough is enough?


 

So long as they know they can do it, they will do it. It's why I tend to after a while just not associate with people who can't stop catering to people who pretty much abuse their generosity. It ends up with unnecessary stress down the road.

Also to the "Anthroguy101" last I heard he is attempting to go to Anthrocon. However some furries have already put through information to the staff that he is attempting this. There are a lot of people who want to give this guy a piece of their mind up front in personal. This is going to be a strong catalyst for drama. It's better if the people in charge of AC just ban him to prevent shit from blowing it's top.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Because some people love to stick there noses into other peoples business. If he has to starve cause he spent his money, that's his fault, if people are stupid enough to donate money to him, that is their own fault for being dumb.



I have to agree with that, but i been saying that nearly all the time yet people still fail to listen and continue going on about it.



Trpdwarf said:


> It's better if the people in charge of AC just  ban him to prevent shit from blowing it's top.



Banning is not going to help but make things worse


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> So long as they know they can do it, they will do it. It's why I tend to after a while just not associate with people who can't stop catering to people who pretty much abuse their generosity. It ends up with unnecessary stress down the road.
> 
> Also to the "Anthroguy101" last I heard he is attempting to go to Anthrocon. However some furries have already put through information to the staff that he is attempting this. There are a lot of people who want to give this guy a piece of their mind up front in personal. This is going to be a strong catalyst for drama. It's better if the people in charge of AC just ban him to prevent shit from blowing it's top.



It is just as much fault on those who want to "give him a piece of their mind" because they should just leave what don't concern them alone.

Unless of course they have been duped into donating to him.



Tuqiri said:


> I have to agree with that, but i been saying that  nearly all the time yet people still fail to listen and continue going  on about it.



It's called selective hearing, or in this case reading.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 9, 2010)

since this thread has suddenly taken off I just want to chime in that I was hating on this petition back on page one before it was cool


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

Randy, that douchebag is not worth White Knighting for. Him going to AC and getting chewed out, he'll have brought it upon himself. Really. If a person pretty much does really asshole-shit to a a group of people and then goes to one of their parties you don't ask the group to just turn the other cheek. The party planner can prevent drama by saying "no stay out of my party" though.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Randy, that douchebag is not worth White Knighting for. Him going to AC and getting chewed out, he'll brought it upon himself.



If he goes under a different name none will know its him and if anyone like attacks him while he is in AC the person who attacked him will be kicked or possibly banned from AC


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Randy, that douchebag is not worth White Knighting for. Him going to AC and getting chewed out, he'll have brought it upon himself. Really. If a person pretty much does really asshole-shit to a a group of people and then goes to one of their parties you don't ask the group to just turn the other cheek. The party planner can prevent drama by saying "no stay out of my party" though.



IMO there are two lots of "white knighting" going on, those sticking up for Allan and those trying to get him banned from sites with petitions such as this one.There shouldn't be any white knighting from either side, it should be left to those who are DIRECTLY involved or affected by it to deal with it.

I mean seriously, if it bothered the people who donated money to him THAT MUCH I am sure they would have reported it themselves to SoFurry's admins and got him suspended/banned. But obviously it doesn't bother them that much because he is still there.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> If he goes under a different name none will know its him and if anyone like attacks him while he is in AC the person who attacked him will be kicked or possibly banned from AC


 
If attack you mean physically assault, then yes.  But I would presume that people would be smart about it all.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Well he is going to AC he has the hotel booked and the con booked and he was allowed to go in so yeah this augment is going to be pointless


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Well he is going to AC he has the hotel booked and the con booked and he was allowed to go in so yeah this augment is going to be pointless


 
The argument matches the thread.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Well he is going to AC he has the hotel booked and the con booked and he was allowed to go in so yeah this augment is going to be pointless


 
He's a damn fool then.


----------



## OtakuMan24 (Jun 9, 2010)

I myself get hate on because I talk to the guy and try and knock some sense into him.  I have been accused of "White Knighting" for him, even though I for one think he has some sort of mental handicap.  Yet, despite all this, he is the single biggest entity of drama on FA and ALL of the fandom.  And I get hated on because I chat with the guy here and there.  

Do I give him money?  Hell no!  Do I encourage him to buy comissions?  Most definitely not!  When artists ask me if they should accept his commission request, what do I say to them?  I tell them no!

I've told him before that if he wanted any hope of going to AC without a drama storm, then he should have a job and a place of his own so people wouldn't have a reason to whine and complain.  Did he listen to me?  No.  Was I pissed?  Hell Yes!

Allan is like the Forrest Gump of the fandom.  He's totally oblivious of what he's doing, and yet his actions somehow cause all kinds of major discussions, anger, rage, hate.  Granted, while Gump's oblivious actions resulted in good being done, Allan is the opposite with bad things happening because of what he does.  And I've said this to him before that he's not smart enough to do these sort of things intentionally.  Hence the comparison to Gump.

Also, people keep saying that he's blowing tax payers money and government welfare.  They claim to know this because Allan says that he is receiving it.  What they don't know is that Allan himself has NO idea what he's actually getting, or is saying the wrong things in his journals because he simply doesn't know the difference.

1)  Allan is not receiving welfare.  He is not on SSI, he is not getting VA benefits, or anything like that.  All he's getting is weekly Unemployment benefits and Food Stamps.  That's it.  The Food Stamps he can't abuse anyway since it's on a card and can only be spent on state recognized grocery items.  

If Allan ever said welfare, he was referring to this, and unless you live in New York state, you aren't paying the tax dollars for this.  Furthermore, Unemployment benefits are paid out by his previous employer and are not part of tax dollars people pay in their state or federal income tax filings.  So the only thing people are actually paying for are his groceries.  That's it.

2)  Allan is going to AnthroCon whether people like it or not.  He's already paid the registration fees and has already reserved a hotel room.  He also informed me that he sent a PM to UncleKage on the AC website about whether or not he'd be banned for actions onlne.  UncleKage's response:

The committee and staff of AnthroCon are not interested or involved in personal drama online.  We will be taking a neutral stance.

So unless drama happens AT the con, then UncleKage sees no reason why Allan shouldn't be allowed in.  Also, this is Allan's first con in the history of ever.  He has never gone to one before.  At all.

3)  The biggest Anti-Allan advocate is SilverAutomatic.  But he's not just against Allan, but a lot of people.  His website, "Watch Your Step", is basically him policing FA and the fandom, looking for people he considers to be trouble makers, and then calling them out on his blog.

http://silversyourstep.blogspot.com/

I have a hard enough time understanding why people follow him the same way he can't understand why people keep helping Allan.

Silver could have filed a report against Allan any time he wanted.  He had enough screen shots, chat logs, and information to report Allan any time he wanted.  And when filing the fraud claim, which he did, he couldn't even attach a petition for it since there's no way to do that.  So why did he even make it?  He answered that himself in a comment on his own journal here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1455315/



			
				Pomander said:
			
		

> Waiting for 100 signatures to report fraud why..?





			
				SilverAutomatic said:
			
		

> More fun for me that way.



The whole petition was just a BIG ASS-PAT for SilverAutomatic.  I'm starting to believe that SilverAutomatic's hatred of Allan is because he and Allan are actually more alike than Silver wants to admit.  They are both drama whores, but in different ways.  SilverAutomatic wants to look like the hero that "saved" the fandom from Allan and other neer-do-wells within the fandom.  On top of that, his whole "he's spending our tax dollars" sounds almost as right wing as CigarSkunk.  Next thing you know, he'll be supporting the Arizona law that basically gives police the right to racially profile.

I've told him my feelings, and made my position in all this crystal clear.  Yet people still keep going based on lies, half-truths, and a desire to not even want to understand Allan.  To me, picking on Allan is like picking on the mental or physical handicapped kid at school.  They can't fight back, and the bully just does it to feed their overinflated ego.

So SilverAutomatic, I am calling you out as that bully.  I believe that the only reason you police the fandom as much as you do is to compensate for something lacking from your reality.  For Allan, he compensates by the commissions he buys, which, yes, ARE an addiction and that addiction needs to be curbed.  But if you REALLY wanted to curb his addictions, you'd try and take a more civil approach like a social worker would; not a stand-offish approach where you are essentially waging war against one guy.

So no.  No ass-pat for you Silver.  You don't deserve any.

~Otaku-Man


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> If he goes under a different name none will know  its him and if anyone like attacks him while he is in AC the person who  attacked him will be kicked or possibly banned from AC


 

Except one he's not smart enough to go by a diff name, and two I'm pretty certain plenty enough people know what he looks like to know WHO he is.

That said he should know better. He's lit a storm and now walking right into it. Also to Randy he did more than just dupe people for money...in case you didn't know.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

OtakuMan24 said:


> I myself get hate on because I talk to the guy and try and knock some sense into him.  I have been accused of "White Knighting" for him, even though I for one think he has some sort of mental handicap.  Yet, despite all this, he is the single biggest entity of drama on FA and ALL of the fandom.  And I get hated on because I chat with the guy here and there.



Mental handicap? I can believe that.  I can definitely believe that.  He's the biggest dramabomb in the fandom because he made himself so.  No one to blame but himself. 



OtakuMan24 said:


> Do I give him money?  Hell no!  Do I encourage him to buy comissions?  Most definitely not!  When artists ask me if they should accept his commission request, what do I say to them?  I tell them no!



Good for you.  Now about Allan...



OtakuMan24 said:


> I've told him before that if he wanted any hope of going to AC without a drama storm, then he should have a job and a place of his own so people wouldn't have a reason to whine and complain.  Did he listen to me?  No.  Was I pissed?  Hell Yes!



I get the impression Allan doesn't give two shits about what you think, little white-knight.



OtakuMan24 said:


> Allan is like the Forrest Gump of the fandom.  He's totally oblivious of what he's doing, and yet his actions somehow cause all kinds of major discussions, anger, rage, hate.  Granted, while Gump's oblivious actions resulted in good being done, Allan is the opposite with bad things happening because of what he does.  And I've said this to him before that he's not smart enough to do these sort of things intentionally.  Hence the comparison to Gump.



Tom Hanks called.  He says "Life is like a box of chocolates, and fuck you, pal."



OtakuMan24 said:


> Also, people keep saying that he's blowing tax payers money and government welfare.  They claim to know this because Allan says that he is receiving it.  What they don't know is that Allan himself has NO idea what he's actually getting, or is saying the wrong things in his journals because he simply doesn't know the difference.
> 
> 1)  Allan is not receiving welfare.  He is not on SSI, he is not getting VA benefits, or anything like that.  All he's getting is weekly Unemployment benefits and Food Stamps.  That's it.  The Food Stamps he can't abuse anyway since it's on a card and can only be spent on state recognized grocery items.
> 
> If Allan ever said welfare, he was referring to this, and unless you live in New York state, you aren't paying the tax dollars for this.  Furthermore, Unemployment benefits are paid out by his previous employer and are not part of tax dollars people pay in their state or federal income tax filings.  So the only thing people are actually paying for are his groceries.  That's it.



First: Not having any idea what you're actually getting is a REALLY REALLY bad thing when you're trying to get by on a low income.  Allan's either lying here, or he's utterly braindead and has all the finance-fu of a sack of hammers.



OtakuMan24 said:


> 2)  Allan is going to AnthroCon whether people like it or not.  He's already paid the registration fees and has already reserved a hotel room.  He also informed me that he sent a PM to UncleKage on the AC website about whether or not he'd be banned for actions onlne.  UncleKage's response:
> 
> The committee and staff of AnthroCon are not interested or involved in personal drama online.  We will be taking a neutral stance.
> 
> So unless drama happens AT the con, then UncleKage sees no reason why Allan shouldn't be allowed in.  Also, this is Allan's first con in the history of ever.  He has never gone to one before.  At all.



Can't imagine WHY he's never been to one before.  Hm.  Gee.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Will this drama be on youtube once the con is over? lol.


----------



## OtakuMan24 (Jun 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Except one he's not smart enough to go by a diff name, and two I'm pretty certain plenty enough people know what he looks like to know WHO he is.
> 
> That said he should know better. He's lit a storm and now walking right into it. Also to Randy he did more than just dupe people for money...in case you didn't know.



By some way or another, pictures of Allan were obtained and spread using sites like ED, and various inter-personal networks of people who don't like him.  Here's an example from FurryDrama_2:

http://community.livejournal.com/furrydrama_2/155240.html?thread=11275880#t11275880

The picture linked is just a JPG image with no risky ED ads or anything like that.  I tested it myself and it's safe if you REALLY must know.  How that photo was obtained and by who, I have no idea.

Still, the thought that people are using it to target this guy is very... unnerving.

~Otaku-Man


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

We should be taking this to the Anthrocon forums instead of blabbering over here.  We need to bring this to *their* awareness.  Otherwise this is going nowhere.

If he does make it, all the artists here should have nothing to do with him, and we all need to just stay away.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> We should be taking this to the Anthrocon forums instead of blabbering over here.  We need to bring this to *their* awareness.  Otherwise this is going nowhere.
> 
> If he does make it, all the artists here should have nothing to do with him, and we all need to just stay away.



How about we drop this, its not going to help since if hes offering money to other artists then why would they say no?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> How about we drop this, its not going to help since if hes offering money to other artists then why would they say no?


 
Because they should know that they're basically feeding a druggie deadbeat.  Bad publicity for an artist, you know? No one wants to look like a crack dealer.


----------



## Brexx_Nirpaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Im getting sick of this.  there are other things to worry about in the fandom.  Im not whiteknighting i just am sick of the drama BS that ensues every time someone notices a new post or account for him on another site.  Personally i think it's time to forget and move on, furries tend to pick at old scabbed wounds  when something new pop's up about old shit that happened 1 or more years ago just fucking leave it alone stop adding fuel to the fire.  Those that do are just being childish, acting like a hurt spoiled baby who needs their 4 day old diaper changed.  Just grow up get over it and move on there is nothing to see here.  That is all i am saying and i will not post any replies to comments on this post


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Brexx_Nirpaw said:


> Im getting sick of this.  there are other things to worry about in the fandom.  Im not whiteknighting i just am sick of the drama BS that ensues every time someone notices a new post or account for him on another site.  Personally i think it's time to forget and move on, furries tend to pick at old scabbed wounds  when something new pop's up about old shit that happened 1 or more years ago just fucking leave it alone stop adding fuel to the fire.  Those that do are just being childish, acting like a hurt spoiled baby who needs their 4 day old diaper changed.  Just grow up get over it and move on there is nothing to see here.  That is all i am saying and i will not post any replies to comments on this post


 Why should we move on when some scumbag is scamming good people into giving him their hard earned money? Why are people childish for trying to stop someone from manipulating people and preying off their good intentions? Aren't _you_ the one that's being childish here, insulting everyone who is just sticking up for what is right and then claiming NO I'M DONE I'M NOT RESPONDING I CAN'T HEAR YOU NANANANANANA!?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Why does this thread exist, and why isn't it locked yet?


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, if he's NOT going to try and go to AC, I don't think there's much point to this any more.


 
He already is going to AC. He's booked his hotel room ($300/night) already. Already registered. There never was a /try/.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps some people in this thread need to learn the same thing.
> 
> Also remember this, there are FAR worse people in this fandom than this guy.


 
And again I find myself asking, *why the fuck are you still here*, Mr. "I've got better things to do".

And when I come across those who are worse than I'll happily figure out a way to deal with them as well.




Tuqiri said:


> ...and this post is directly attacking someone to try to get them banned from sofurry if i recall this is against one of furaffinitys rules:
> 
> Like i said in my last post hes moved on, yet people still attack him over it. He said he will pay back the people who donated.



You mean this post here? This thread? Not quite. This thread was set up with the purpose to get signatures. I don't care if he's on SF or not. I don't even care if he shows up at AC. But I sure as shit don't want him showing up there on my hard earned tax dollars.

And you know what, it's been a year. I'm tired of you people saying "he will pay back". Times up.



OtakuMan24 said:


> I have a hard enough time understanding why people follow him



'Cause everyone loves an asshole with basic logic and reasoning skills? I've been told I'm very charming.




OtakuMan24 said:


> when filing the fraud claim, which he did, he couldn't even attach a petition for it since there's no way to do that.



Should check that form again. There's a way to link it /and/ they had fax numbers! Paper power activate!



OtakuMan24 said:


> 'm starting to believe that SilverAutomatic's hatred of Allan is because he and Allan are actually more alike than Silver wants to admit.



Uh-huh. While I go out and work my ass off for between 40 to 60 hours a week to bring home money to support myself and my girlfriend. Allan sits around and collects a check for doing nothing. While I spend my money on food, gas, and keeping a roof over our heads. Allan spends it on porn.

Yup, totally alike. You're a fucking joke, you do realize that, right?



OtakuMan24 said:


> SilverAutomatic wants to look like the hero that "saved" the fandom from Allan



Not quite. I'm just tired of watching people do stupid shit, and others allowing it to happen. Sorry if I took an active approach to ending it and you didn't like that. Well.. not really sorry, I just don't give a shit what the "Big Girls Don't Cry" club manager thinks.



OtakuMan24 said:


> On top of that, his whole "he's spending our tax dollars" sounds almost as right wing as CigarSkunk.  Next thing you know, he'll be supporting the Arizona law that basically gives police the right to racially profile.



Hmm... sounds like a good idea... maybe I'll start doing that... OR! I could just remember that I work hard and if my money is going to someone else they better actually need it... yeah, works for me!



OtakuMan24 said:


> So SilverAutomatic, I am calling you out as that bully.



OH NO! /wristslol



OtakuMan24 said:


> I believe that the only reason you police the fandom as much as you do is to compensate for something lacking from your reality.



Dr. Otakuman.



OtakuMan24 said:


> But if you REALLY wanted to curb his addictions, you'd try and take a more civil approach like a social worker would; not a stand-offish approach where you are essentially waging war against one guy.



I'm not a social worker, and I honestly don't care what you think of my methods. 



OtakuMan24 said:


> So no.  No ass-pat for you Silver.  You don't deserve any.


 
Awww, no ass pat from the "Big Girls Don't Cry" club manager?

Somehow, I think I'll survive this.

~Silver


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why should we move on when some scumbag is scamming good people into giving him their hard earned money? Why are people childish for trying to stop someone from manipulating people and preying off their good intentions? Aren't _you_ the one that's being childish here, insulting everyone who is just sticking up for what is right and then claiming NO I'M DONE I'M NOT RESPONDING I CAN'T HEAR YOU NANANANANANA!?



Look back at the posts he has moved on stop bringing shit back up and learn to read back before posting


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Look back at the posts he has moved on stop bringing shit back up and learn to read back before posting


 
Really should take your own advice. Or at least learn to google better.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> He already is going to AC. He's booked his hotel room ($300/night) already. Already registered. There never was a /try/.


 
So I gathered.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Look back at the posts he has moved on stop bringing shit back up and learn to read back before posting


 You know how easy it is to fake that right? All he needs to do is cry about how he's changed and some gullible idiots will throw money at him, just disregard all the furry porn he buys with it!

Oh wait you're probably one of the gullible idiots.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Look back at the posts he has moved on stop bringing shit back up and learn to read back before posting


 Hahaha. 

I heard they wrote gullible on the ceiling.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I heard they wrote gullible on the ceiling.


 
Which ceiling? It's not on mine.

:V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Which ceiling? It's not on mine.
> 
> :V


 Keep looking for about ~2 months. It's definitely there. 

That should give me enough time to jump ahead of him!


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> You mean this post here? This thread? Not quite. This thread was set up with the purpose to get signatures. I don't care if he's on SF or not. I don't even care if he shows up at AC. But I sure as shit don't want him showing up there on my hard earned tax dollars.
> 
> And you know what, it's been a year. I'm tired of you people saying "he will pay back". Times up.
> ~Silver



You do know hes not on the tax payers money anymore he has a job and is working so saying hes using tax payers money for AC is untrue but even if it was, AC donates most of there money they make to a charity do you think the money will be better going there?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> You do know hes not on the tax payers money anymore he has a job and is working


 That isn't what you said earlier, is it?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> You do know hes not on the tax payers money anymore he has a job and is working so saying hes using tax payers money for AC is untrue but even if it was, AC donates most of there money they make to a charity do you think the money will be better going there?


 GO

AWAY


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GO
> 
> AWAY



Looks like someone cant handle an debate well :3


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Looks like someone cant handle an debate well :3


 I'm actually very good at debating.

However, you're an idiot and this is a furry forum, so I don't care enough to debate with you about the morality of some creepy furry who scams gullible people like you out of their money for fetish smut.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Looks like someone cant handle an debate well :3


 
Debate? To me it looks like you've been white-knighting and lying through your teeth.  No debate here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm actually very good at debating.


 Everyone on the internet magically is.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone on the internet magically is.


 Bitch we used to have graded debates in one of my AP classes and I would win them every time with barely any material to back me up. >=[


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm actually very good at debating.
> 
> However, you're an idiot and this is a furry forum, so I don't care enough to debate with you about the morality of some creepy furry who scams gullible people like you out of their money for fetish smut.



And you the person who always leaches of someones past people make mistakes you know. Hes moved to a different site to get away from it but still you and others try to get him off the Internet.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch we used to have graded debates in one of my AP classes and I would win them every time with barely any material to back me up. >=[


 
Pity grade. Like a pity fuck, only sadder.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> And you the person who always leaches of someones past people make mistakes you know. Hes moved to a different site to get away from it but still you and others try to get him off the Internet.


Actually no, and I think you should join him on whatever site he's on so you can stroke his e-peen more.



Blues said:


> Pity grade. Like a pity fuck, only sadder.


>=[


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> And you the person who always leaches of someones past people make mistakes you know. Hes moved to a different site to get away from it but still you and others try to get him off the Internet.


 
He can try to run all he likes, but he's still got debts to pay.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Debate? To me it looks like you've been white-knighting and lying through your teeth.  No debate here.



Lying? all the things I said has come from the person itself. White knighting? yeah maybe I have since I'm sick of people attacking someone over there past when they have said they will pay back the damages to the people who was affected


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch we used to have graded debates in one of my AP classes and I would win them every time with barely any material to back me up. >=[


That just means you were debating against idiots. You can't be a good debater if you don't research and get material to back yourself up. They should be ashamed that they lost to you when you were unprepared. 



Tuqiri said:


> Lying? all the things I said has come from the person itself.


 Oh, ok. So he's lying and not you. Got it. Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, ok. So he's lying and not you. Got it. Glad we cleared that up.



Ever heard of the term innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Lying? all the things I said has come from the person itself. White knighting? yeah maybe I have since I'm sick of people attacking someone over there past.


 
Say, I could really use about 200 dollars right now.  For food of course.  Can you spare some money for me? 







I'll pay you back, I swear.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That just means you were debating against idiots. You can't be a good debater if you don't research and get material to back yourself up. They should be ashamed that they lost to you when you were unprepared.
> 
> 
> Oh, ok. So he's lying and not you. Got it. Glad we cleared that up.



Anyone who loses anything to me should be ashamed. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Ever heard of the term innocent until proven guilty?


 
But he's_ been _proven guilty.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone who loses anything to me should be ashamed. :V


 
Virginity?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> But he's_ been _proven guilty.


 
Any proof since the last 3 months and not 1 year ago?


----------



## Oasus (Jun 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone who loses anything to me should be ashamed. :V


 
Virginity? :V

EDIT: Dammit Tycho beat me to it! =[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Any proof since the last 3 months and not 1 year ago?



Not likely.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm shocked this topic has not been locked like 3 pages ago, this is a drama black hole.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Any proof since the last 3 months and not 1 year ago?


 
Any proof he's changed?

With this logic, we should start letting the child rapists out of prison after a year. Hey, there's no proof, but maybe they've changed. Innocent until proven guilty of not changing. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Ever heard of the term innocent until proven guilty?


 


Blues said:


> But he's_ been _proven guilty.


 
This. 

If someone was convicted of raping 12 children and then was released from prison somehow and started a daycare business, don't you think people would be a little suspicious?




Blues said:


> Any proof he's changed?
> 
> With this logic, we  should start letting the child rapists out of prison after a year. Hey,  there's no proof, but maybe they've changed. Innocent until proven  guilty of not changing. :V


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf-

You ninja'd me.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> Any proof he's changed?
> 
> With this logic, we should start letting the child rapists out of prison after a year. Hey, there's no proof, but maybe they've changed. Innocent until proven guilty of not changing. :V



Well if no sides of this argument has any proof, whats the point of this thread again?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Well if no sides of this argument has any proof, whats the point of this thread again?



The only thing it has done is cause drama. Which just tells me the OP is trolling.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Well if no sides of this argument has any proof, whats the point of this thread again?


 
To keep someone who's notorious for swindling and wasting his government money (and begged money) on furry art (to the point where apparently he couldn't eat, so it was time to beg more) from coming to a furry convention on (surprise) someone else's money: ours. Because he's shown no signs of change and our tax dollars are supporting his coming to this convention, as our tax dollars have supported his spending money he was supposed to use for basic needs on furry art.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> To keep someone who's notorious for swindling and wasting his government money (and begged money) on furry art (to the point where apparently he couldn't eat, so it was time to beg more) from coming to a furry convention on (surprise) someone else's money: ours. Because he's shown no signs of change and our tax dollars are supporting his coming to this convention, as our tax dollars have supported his spending money he was supposed to use for basic needs on furry art.



Oh yes because spending your welfare on things is like the crime of the century! The only REALLY bad thing he did was beg for money from people.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only REALLY bad thing he did was beg for money from people.



Because he spent all his welfare on furry art. :V

Guess what he did with the begged money.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is proof that he payed back a person who donated to him, http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1461616/



> By his request, I am posting that Allan Greenwald AKA Lupine Asssassin  has paid back the other 200 of the loan I gave him in summer 2008.
> 
> Can't say I like the guy but he did it, and we might cross paths at  Anthrocon.
> 
> I'll be posting a journal about Anthrocon soon enough, I'm merely doing  Allan a favor here.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> Because he spent all his welfare on furry art. :V
> 
> Guess what he did with the begged money.


 
He bought his mommy flowers?! :V

-rolls eyes-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> *Because he spent all his welfare on furry art. :V*



Yes that is such a _serious _crime. Seriously, is THIS the best argument you guys can come up with?



Tuqiri said:


> Here is proof that he payed back a person who  donated to him,  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1461616/



Well, proof he is trying to make things right.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> He bought his mommy flowers?! :V
> 
> -rolls eyes-


 
This must be what his White Knights think he did.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> This must be what his White Knights think he did.



You're also white knighting.


----------



## Carta (Jun 9, 2010)

You stupid, stupid kids with your stupid, stupid internet fights.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You're also white knighting.


 
I'm Black Knighting. Less shameful.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm Black Knighting. Less shameful.


 Slightly more hilarious, too.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> I'm Black Knighting. Less shameful.



White Knights Vs Black Knights. Film name now


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Slightly more hilarious, too.


 
I'd almost forgotten about this. ;_;


----------



## OtakuMan24 (Jun 9, 2010)

SilverAutomatic said:


> 'Cause everyone loves an asshole with basic logic and reasoning skills? I've been told I'm very charming.



So you admit you're an asshole.  Good, because for a second there, I thought it was just me.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Should check that form again. There's a way to link it /and/ they had fax numbers! Paper power activate!



That's nice.  Now tell me if those people that investigate these claims are actually going to give a crap what random people around the world have to say about one guy they've never seen eye to eye or even spoken to.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Uh-huh. While I go out and work my ass off for between 40 to 60 hours a week to bring home money to support myself and my girlfriend. Allan sits around and collects a check for doing nothing. While I spend my money on food, gas, and keeping a roof over our heads. Allan spends it on porn.



Doing what, exactly?  For all I can tell, all you do is whine about people you don't like on the internet, and then raise an army of misanthropes to go pester them.  In fact, shouldn't you be working now?



SilverAutomatic said:


> Yup, totally alike. You're a fucking joke, you do realize that, right?



Takes one to know one, asshole.  And seeing as how you called yourself an asshole, I can call you an asshole as much as I want, asshole.  What?  It's not an insult anymore.  

And how are you like Allan?  You cause drama yourself by latching onto the drama of others and then exploiting it for your own twisted amusement.  Allan causes drama too, but that's because he doesn't know any better.  If you think he's honestly smart enough to socially manipulate others, then you must be looking in a mirror, because that's what I see you doing.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Not quite. I'm just tired of watching people do stupid shit, and others allowing it to happen. Sorry if I took an active approach to ending it and you didn't like that. Well.. not really sorry, I just don't give a shit what the "Big Girls Don't Cry" club manager thinks.



If you really didn't give a shit, then you wouldn't have bothered to respond.  The reason I'm replying to you now is because you rightfully piss me off as some self-righteous, arrogant, biased, prick trying to tell everyone else what they should think or do, and then sending a wave of people to bother them if they even remote disagree with you.

And you may be going, "Ah ha!  The "Big Girls Don't Cry" club manager is getting angry at me, ergo causing drama!  He isa hypocrite!  Ha Ha!  I win!"  Maybe that's how you see it, but for me, I'm just tired of watching people like you do stupid shit.  Sorry if I took an active approach.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Hmm... sounds like a good idea... maybe I'll start doing that... OR! I could just remember that I work hard and if my money is going to someone else they better actually need it... yeah, works for me!



Pfft, like you know where your money goes.  Seriously, how the hell do you think your money is going to Allan?  Seriously?  Draw me a map and trace me a route that shows how your money gets to Allan.  Show me.



SilverAutomatic said:


> Dr. Otakuman.



Dr. Silver.



SilverAutomatic said:


> I'm not a social worker, and I honestly don't care what you think of my methods.



Methods for WHAT?!  Just what the hell are you trying to accomplish with your "Watch Your Step" blog, or with ANY of this?  If it's to "protect" people from Allan and the like, and you really care about protecting and serving the people, then become a police officer!  All you're doing now is stirring the hate and rage people have over what essentially amounts to NOTHING!  This is all so petty, so stupid, and so pointless and here you are orchestrating this whole ordeal.

And what really gets me?  You aren't even going to BE at AnthroCon, so why the hell should you care?  Do you think anyone there is going to approach Allan?  Technicolor_Pie's comic about Internet Tough Guys is so spot on, that I'm willing to wager that if you ever met Allan in real life that you would puss out and do nothing.  I'd bet MONEY on that!



SilverAutomatic said:


> Awww, no ass pat from the "Big Girls Don't Cry" club manager?
> 
> Somehow, I think I'll survive this.



And so will I.

~Otaku-Man


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

I just read the story on encyclopedia dramatica and wow, just wow :lol:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I just read the story on encyclopedia dramatica and wow, just wow :lol:



If you believe Ed you'd believe any cock and bS story ya told. ED is known to mock people and KNOWN not to be serious.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you believe Ed you'd believe any cock and bS story ya told. ED is known to mock people and KNOWN not to be serious.



+1 Internet points

Also on page 10 and still no lock this is going to be fun.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> +1 Internet points
> 
> Also on page 10 and still no lock this is going to be fun.


 
I wish they would lock it.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wish they would lock it.



Maybe we should make a petition to lock this, huuur. Oh while we at it make a petition to change this forum layout


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

This is why I fucking deleted this in the first place.


----------

